# Notes from an eBike ride: 2019 Levo perspective



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

Date: July 15th, 2019
Bike: 2019 Levo S-works w/DVO suspension.

Set up: I got injured about a month back. Stepped up my running regimen a little too quick and pulled a tendon or muscle in the fleshy part of the back of knee. Riding exacerbated the injury. This had me pretty stressed as I am leaving in a week to Switzerland for an 8 day MTB adventure (non e-bike). I HAD to heal but I also couldn't afford to lose too much conditioning. eBike to the rescue! 

I decided to take 2 weeks off of all cardio requiring legs. All rest and stretching. This worked but crazy worried that once I hopped on the bike to get some cardio/leg work in, I'd re-injure and be back to square one. 

Friday was my first ride. Took the eBike out for a quick 'how does it feel' ride. All Turbo. Easy 23 mile, 1hour 23min, 3500 foot climb (all pavement for the climb). Slight pain but not the big pain. Ice and Ibu.

Saturday stepped up the miles and hung out in Trail mode. 34 miles, 5100 footies, 3hr ride. No pain!

Sunday (4:30pm), the real test. 40 miles, 6000 footies, 3hr 30 min ride. About 95% eco. No pain! 2 Bars left at end of ride.

Observations:
-The e-bike is an incredible way to get back into cycling after an injury. You can test the waters far easier; ease back in. On a regular bike, I would have had to go right back to heavy lifting which could have more easily re-injured and pinned my stagnant legs.

-In pure Eco, the Levo (for me) gets right around 50 miles would be my guess. 

-eBike is capable of delivering a solid ride any part of the day. I started at 4:30pm for my last ride...got home and it was still very light out. Love that!

-I can now knock out some fantastic rides without having to get in my car...not possible with an acoustic bike.

-Eco doesn't save all that much over trail mode. Probably saved me 2 bars at most. I assumed it would be much higher from a bars left perspective. But the workout was more noticeable and pretty good. Funny how when you are in eco most of the ride, trail mode suddenly feels like turbo.

-Trails are bone dry.

That's all.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: squashyo

Good to hear that E-power helped with your recovery! Have fun on your trip (I'm jealous)!

The difference in battery usage between Eco and Trail settings will depend on where the Support and Peak Power levels are set. I like to set Peak Power to 100% so it's there when I want it even in Eco mode. This usually results in my using about as much battery power in Eco as I would in Trail mode even though the Support level in Trail is set higher. If you want to conserve battery you have to set Peak Power down in Eco mode so the motor doesn't keep adding more power as you do.

it's also worth mentioning that the '19 S-Works Levo has a 700Wh battery, bikes with the smaller 500Wh battery will have less range.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Nice little report! I’m jealous of the 700wh battery you’ve got on your bike! 
How did the DVO suspension workout?


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

mtbbiker said:


> Nice little report! I'm jealous of the 700wh battery you've got on your bike!
> How did the DVO suspension workout?


I can't recommend the DVO enough. This bike handles better than any of my other bikes...a pure joy to descend.

700wh is also quite money. Buy two and you can knock out some crazy big days with a battery transfer spot. But....you cannot take it with you. Way too heavy and bulky.


----------



## burpp (Feb 12, 2007)

what company are you using for Switzerland trip if any ?


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

We're doing this bad boy: https://www.ridebig.com/rides/cloudraker


----------



## Cody01 (Jul 23, 2014)

That link looks totally epic but I don't think my ass and hips can handle that much seat time and riding. Thats a lot of days of riding.


----------



## burpp (Feb 12, 2007)

sweet.. I have done the cloudraker trip there has been some changes since, but its is awesome and epic.. do you know your guides name ?


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

burpp said:


> sweet.. I have done the cloudraker trip there has been some changes since, but its is awesome and epic.. do you know your guides name ?


Myriam Saugy


----------

